# American Frontiersman Magazine Premier Issue



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I was surprised to find this at my local suburban CVS.










The pages are newsprint, not the typical glossy paper found in typical magazines but it is full of some very good articles photos. 

Some of the images of skinning and one article on emergency, self-done tooth extraction are a bit more graphic than one would expect from a magazine found on the same shelf as Home and Garden, Cosmo and ESPN Mag, but nothing over the top.

The price might grab you. $9.95 for the Premier Issue.

There are no subscription cards inside and so far I have not found anything inside saying it will be available monthly, quarterly, annually, or what. At $120/year if is monthly, I doubt I'll be buying all of them. A Kindle version would be nice but there is no info On Amazon yet.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I picked up a copy at My local grocery shop. Really enjoyed the mag tho. Heard on another site, that there will be two issues a year.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, saw it on sale at Krogers the other night, I flipped threw it, looks interesting.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll be checking it out, thanks for the heads-up. Looks like it will be good reading and a great referance.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up a copy also a couple weeks ago. Good magazine, a little pricey, but I enjoyed it. It's published by Harris Publishing. I emailed them asking about subscription rates and number of issues per year.

I'll post more information when I receive it, for those that are interested.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I received an email from Harris Publishing on the above listed magazine. It is not available subscription. Below is the email I received.



We don't have subscription available for "The American Frontiersman"
magazine; this magazine is published once a year. We only have issue #159
available @ $11.50

Thank You,

Harris Publications Subscriptions & Backissues Dept.
1115 Broadway, New York, NY 10010
ph. 212-462-9525
fax. 212-989-9504
[email protected]
[email protected]

I hope this info helps.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Good info. Thanks for taking the time to do that Blaze.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

No problem Rupestris, anytime.


----------

